# Please welcome Art Rock to our Moderation Team!



## Krummhorn

Art Rock has accepted our invitation to join the staff of Talk Classical. :trp:

He is a long time and highly regarded member of this site and has always made wonderful contributions in his threads and posts. 

Welcome aboard, Art Rock :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Welcome to teh staff, Art!


----------



## Azol

Woo-hoo! That's great!
Congratulations, Art Rock!


----------



## Highwayman

Way to go AR! :cheers:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Welcome! I hope I never have to use your services.


----------



## Roger Knox

Bravo Art Rock! Hope I will bring my best to TalkClassical while leaving my worst in the Recycle bin.


----------



## Bulldog

An excellent selection!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

A jolly spiffing appointment that gets my thumbs up! Out of interest, what's the process for joining the staff? Criteria and all that.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks all. I hope to do a good job.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Well done, Arty. I wonder whether the character featured on your avatar will have any influence on your Modspeak when keeping us in line?


----------



## Art Rock

*I don't believe it!*


----------



## Jacck

Welcome in the TC moderator team. Enjoy!! It's mostly harmless.


----------



## Ingélou

I am delighted! Art Rock, you have been a sensible and insightful poster for years here and I think you will make an excellent moderator. 

Congratulations! :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid

Congrats Art Rock, moderators are wonderful people!


----------



## Merl

Well done, Arty! Hey Krummie, did you read the CV I sent? I thought I'd at least get an interview. Its who you know..


----------



## Krummhorn

HenryPenfold said:


> . . . Out of interest, what's the process for joining the staff? Criteria and all that.


There is no "process" or application ... in fact asking to be a moderator will get you on the 'don't ever ask that member to be a moderator' list :lol:

The only "criteria" is just be a member in good standing ... one without any warnings and/or infractions, or temp bans.

All staff members were originally hand picked by the forum owner, Frederik Magle when he felt the need to add moderators. I was chosen in 2007, after having been asked to be on staff at our sister forum, MIMF, the year before, I was made Sr. Moderator, then Assistant Administrator in 2008, and Administrator in 2011.

When the time comes that we feel additional staff are needed, we come up with a list of names to consider. After much internal discussion we finalize that list, and then we will ask that/those member(s) if they are at all interested in joining the staff.

If they don't accept that is fine ... there will never be any problem with decliniing nor would we ever think differently about that member in the future.


----------



## Guest

Krummhorn said:


> There is no "process" or application ... *in fact asking to be a moderator will get you on the 'don't ever ask that member to be a moderator' list* :lol:


That's reassuring. I therefore ask that you annoint me as a moderator.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Krummhorn said:


> There is no "process" or application ... in fact asking to be a moderator will get you on the 'don't ever ask that member to be a moderator' list :lol:
> 
> The only "criteria" is just be a member in good standing ... one without any warnings and/or infractions, or temp bans.
> 
> All staff members were originally hand picked by the forum owner, Frederik Magle when he felt the need to add moderators. I was chosen in 2007, after having been asked to be on staff at our sister forum, MIMF, the year before, I was made Sr. Moderator, then Assistant Administrator in 2008, and Administrator in 2011.
> 
> When the time comes that we feel additional staff are needed, we come up with a list of names to consider. After much internal discussion we finalize that list, and then we will ask that/those member(s) if they are at all interested in joining the staff.
> 
> If they don't accept that is fine ... there will never be any problem with decliniing nor would we ever think differently about that member in the future.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## HenryPenfold

TalkingHead said:


> That's reassuring. I therefore ask that you annoint me as a moderator.


Lol! I think you'd make a great moderator!


----------



## Merl

Another essential new moderator meme.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Oh good. At first I thought it was Art Music.


----------



## ArtMusic

Art Rock said:


> Thanks all. I hope to do a good job.


Well done, sir! I'm sure you will be a good Moderator.

I hope one day I can be one, too.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Another essential new moderator meme.
> 
> View attachment 151155


I really love your memes - maybe you should start a thread! :tiphat:

Here's one you made earlier.









Great to have Nereffid and Art Rock as mods - I do think the party has become more vibrant in the past week. :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Dimace

Welcome and enjoy it, my friend! The community is great and become even greater with the right people in the admin team.


----------



## hammeredklavier

He looks a lot more intimidating now


----------



## ArtMusic

^Is that a phot of Art Rock? I thought it was a photo of some modern/20th century composer.


----------



## Ingélou

The moderator's Etiquette Guide?


----------



## Nereffid

ArtMusic said:


> ^Is that a phot of Art Rock? I thought it was a photo of some modern/20th century composer.


[Victor Meldrew voice] _Some modern-slash-20th century composer?_ I don't believe it!


----------



## Kieran

Congratulations, AR! Two new great mods for the forum...


----------



## Malx

Good Luck in the new role Art.


----------

